# dog losing molars



## jonathansbrookshire (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a pit bull that ive had since she was about 3 months old (so I was told). she was chewing a bit weird over the last couple days and was playing with a couple other dogs tonight and completely lost a molar. I never saw a puppy tooth from her as she was losing them and I dont know when they lose their molars. I am concerned but dont want to go into a unnecessary panic. So if anybody could tell me if this is normal (for a year old dog to lose a molar) that would be great. And if its an issue, id like to know as well. She never appeared to be in any pain or even discomfort aside from when she chewed.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Puppies have all their adult teeth by 6 months old. It is unusual she lost a tooth at her age. Does it look like a puppy tooth? Sometimes dogs retain their canines and those are pulled by a vet, but maybe she retained that molar and just now lost it. Can you look in her mouth to give us a better idea? It's not anything to panic over though.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Just as a precaution, check her mouth for any swelling etc too just to make sure there is not anything going on in there that would require a vet.


----------

